#ubuntu-us-co 2011-05-31
<w0jrl> hello all
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-06-05
<linux> good morning CO!
<linux> glad to see some ubuntu users keeping the faith out here
<linux> my wife and I moved here last summer and are just loving it :)
<linux> any launch parties planned?
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-05-27
<RA9UEK> Привет!
<RA9UEK> Не подскажете, здесь неа каком языке общаются люди?
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-05-29
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: Now this is what we need. http://www.engadget.com/2014/05/29/lian-li-table-pc-chassis/
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, hahaha - Yeah but those are so constrictive with your workspace
